# 1992 NISSAN SENTRA SE NO SPARK



## julieglew (Dec 22, 2004)

I HAVE A NISSAN SENTRA SE 1991 NO SPARK PLEASE HELP


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to NF! Ask the guys/gals in the Sentra section of the forum. They can assist you better.


----------



## altima2.4 (Jan 13, 2005)

julieglew said:


> I HAVE A NISSAN SENTRA SE 1991 NO SPARK PLEASE HELP


 i had the same problem from my '95 altima. all i needed was new spark wires. i bought the bosch spark wires ( dont put the bosch spark plugs they are shit, i have the platinum 4 pronged ones and they work great ) they gave me a lot more steady rpm at idl a little more power. if you do end up getting new wires make sure you change the wires one by one or you might mess the order up when you go to put them back where they belong. i spent a while trying to figure out why my motor would not start because i messed the order up putting them back in


----------

